# Aviary nest box location



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello guys i have built an aviary, i was orginally going to keep budgies but now have changed my mind to cockatiels. I have kept cockatiels in the past.

I have attached a photo, the aviary was uncomplete then, it now has a roof and branches as perches inside it.

What i wanted to know is will the nest boxes be ok along the back wall? I have put a green line in the picture where i intend to put up the nest boxes.

I have got sleeping quarters for the birds as can be seen on the right in the picture but there wont be enough room in there as cockatiel nest boxes are quite large.

The aviary is surrounded by trees so they block alot of the wind but a little may reach the nest boxes. Will this be a problem?

Thank you.


----------



## type.rst (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone with any advice please???


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

type.rst said:


> Anyone with any advice please???


Im not sure if the nest boxes will be best outside in the flight. 

I have 12 Cockatiels in my aviary and I had 4 boxes inside the roost and 2 boxes outside in the flight. Only 3 boxes were ever occupied inside the roost and 1 box seen some attention outside. 3 eggs laid then the box was left alone and the eggs have gone cold.

Perhaps if you partially cover the flight where you intend to put the boxes, you might have more luck????


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I know someone whose cockatiels breed in nestboxes in the outdoor flight. Some sort of roofing to protect the nestboxes from direct sunlight and from rain would be a good idea, but otherwise this aviary will probably work well enough.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have to ask first off where are you located? If you live in a southern state like California or Florida I might say yes, but any further than half way up any of the southern states then no, cover it. I live in CA and still have to keep my birds protected from rain and wind during the winter. I've lost too many birds otherwise.


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Mentha said:


> I have to ask first off where are you located? If you live in a southern state like California or Florida I might say yes, but any further than half way up any of the southern states then no, cover it. I live in CA and still have to keep my birds protected from rain and wind during the winter. I've lost too many birds otherwise.


And even In southern parts of those states....its iffy. Because I live in Miami, FL and the season these past years have been to their extrems/not including other variables that nature has for us like tropical storms, cold period etc.

I would make sure that it is stable and coverd from all directions.


----------

